# Being Bullied On The Bus Or In School



## oswaldies (May 4, 2015)

I was wondering how many other people have this experience...; w;;
On my bus these boys bully we horribly and they are so annoying and rude and I don't even know ; w ;;
Do any of you guys have these experiences? ; w;;;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

I was bullied all during school...Especially in P.E. and lunch...and some in reading. You've just got to...ignore what they say...
I don't really have any solid advice, but I know that feel.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (May 4, 2015)

I got bullied until middle school. I would simply ignore what they would say.


----------



## badcrumbs (May 4, 2015)

I was "goth" from about 8th - 10th grade and was bullied a ton. I even once had a note left in my locker Freshman year where someone decided to write down all the ways they would kill me. Not surprisingly, my school never did anything about it.

Just remember that the school years are one of the most brief periods in your life (though it may not seem like it), and none of this will matter down the road. Jerks are going to be jerks and should be ignored for the most part.


----------



## penguins (May 4, 2015)

bullies are weak as hell 
try telling a parent or guardian or person of authority or whatever
if no one does anything shut them down real quick and pull out some karate or whatever


----------



## Tao (May 4, 2015)

I was bullied through most of school. The only real things I recommend are:
- Ignoring it and growing a thick skin
- Kicking ass


Though I wouldn't try kicking anybodies ass if you're not very capable of doing so. I mean, even if you only get a few good shots in, it's usually enough to make people think twice.

- - - Post Merge - - -



penguins said:


> try telling a parent or guardian or person of authority or whatever



From experience, doing this was a waste of time.


----------



## spCrossing (May 4, 2015)

I was kinda bullied in Elementary School, but I deserved it since I was such a little little annoying little doofus.


----------



## Ichigo. (May 4, 2015)

9th grade was rough for me and it honestly didn't get better until I switched schools for 10th grade.


----------



## pillow bunny (May 4, 2015)

don't kick anyone, schools these days are stupid and you'll probably literally get expelled if you're in grade 6 or under


----------



## tumut (May 4, 2015)

Tell them to **** off. Don't be all wimpy, even if you are don't act it, ya gotta stand up for yourself. If they say something mean just go along with it. You don't wanna give them any satisfaction in bullying you.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 4, 2015)

I feel this at moments, but I didn't really take it personally and ignored it.


----------



## Tao (May 4, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> don't kick anyone, schools these days are stupid and you'll probably literally get expelled if you're in grade 6 or under



Kick everyone. Hand out scissor kicks and roundhouses as though the fate of the human race depends upon you giving them to people.


If you get expelled from a school for standing up to bullies then it's pretty much a blessing in disguise. Would you really want to be at a school that's pretty much telling you to sit down and accept the bullying. 


If Batman was here, he would kick people. Is Batman wrong? No.


----------



## Trundle (May 4, 2015)

People used to try to bully me but when they realized I did not care and after I told them how useless of a human being they were they stopped.


----------



## Pharaoh (May 4, 2015)

The positive side is that the hell only lasts 12 years. And then once you get a terrible job and have to support yourself, it becomes ten times worse and then you wish you could go back to the 12 years of hell because they were glorious compared to adulthood.


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 4, 2015)

I've only ever bullied once. It was because my brother knew some bad people, and they decided to throw rotten trash from the garbage at me and my brother.  I didn't even know them. I was also only nine years old. What kind of *** does that? Sorry, getting pissed thinking about it.


----------



## Llust (May 4, 2015)

That barely even happens for me anymore and I haven't witnessed it since like middle school. I'm guessing you're still in grade school or just starting out in middle school..?

I've been bullied on the bus, but it was never anything too extreme. It was always taken lightly though, the so called "bullies" honestly were terrible at trying to act tough, but if you have earbuds and your phone/ipod, it'll help. People usually leave alone the quiet ones who listen to music or read, and it's rare to see someone actually bully those types of people. Just try not to get full of yourself, that's one of the causes in bullying imo. I don't think it's something to overreact over unless they did anything to physically harm you :/


----------



## Mercedes (May 4, 2015)

If you think being bully is bad, try being in love with a fuc*boy.


----------



## Mariah (May 4, 2015)

Don't give people reasons to make fun of you in the first place.


----------



## Mercedes (May 4, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Don't give people reasons to make fun of you in the first place.



True. 100% I used to be made fun of everyday, then I changed myself quit talking unless I was spoken to, changed the way I dress, now I'm becomes for POUPLAR. Haha. You should change yourself. Forget what everyone else.


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 4, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> True. 100% I used to be made fun of everyday, then I changed myself quit talking unless I was spoken to, changed the way I dress, now I'm becomes for POUPLAR. Haha. You should change yourself. Forget what everyone else.


I hope that was sarcasm. You should never change yourself for anyone.


----------



## Danoa (May 4, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Don't give people reasons to make fun of you in the first place.





Luckypinch said:


> True. 100% I used to be made fun of everyday, then I changed myself quit talking unless I was spoken to, changed the way I dress, now I'm becomes for POUPLAR. Haha. You should change yourself. Forget what everyone else.



I disagree with both of you unless of course y'all are trying to convey sarcasm. No one should have to change to make other people happy. I'll live my life the way I want to. I'll dress how I want to. I'll talk how I want to. The list goes on and on. If you change yourself so you can be popular or not be made fun of are you really yourself? And people are mean and will find any reason to make fun of someone so I'd much rather be made fun of for something that I actually like than something I don't.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 4, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> I was wondering how many other people have this experience...; w;;
> On my bus these boys bully we horribly and they are so annoying and rude and I don't even know ; w ;;
> Do any of you guys have these experiences? ; w;;;



I had a bully in 5th grade but after she moved no one bothered me. In high school I had a girl who had a problem with me and I still to this day don't know why, although she wasn't really a bully. There are two accounts of bullying that I was involved in but not as a bully or a victim, instead as a person who spoke up. 

When I rode the bus, my friend Colby was usually bullied. He wore a purple jacket and everyone used to call him "gay" for it (we were in 8th grade when that term was used as an insult) We rode together and I finally got tired of it and stood up for him. In high school when I ran the Anime Club, my group wanted to exclude this girl who was not all that socially eloquent...I was a little late showing up to the club and I found that all the lights were off, I walked in and one of the members said "Kaiaa, keep the lights off! We're trying to ditch Alice!". Needless to say I was pissed, I turned on the lights and gave them all a scolding. I also threatened to go to the principal and make sure that the Anime Club was shut down and could never be a club again after I was gone. After that Alice joined us all the time and became pretty good friends with some of the group.


----------



## Cazqui (May 4, 2015)

Do nothing. Bullies are just emotionally and psychologically weak individuals. **** em.


----------



## pillow bunny (May 4, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> If you think being bully is bad, try being in love with a fuc*boy.



i?m a jaded teenage girl. i?ve been through **** that you wouldn?t even dream of. you think your life is hard? try asking the cutest guy in your grade out in the middle of the cafeteria only to find out he has a ****ing girlfriend. you don?t know my life or my story so keep my name out of your nasty mouth. life is a battlefield and it looks like i?ve already won.


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 4, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> I had a bully in 5th grade but after she moved no one bothered me. In high school I had a girl who had a problem with me and I still to this day don't know why, although she wasn't really a bully. There are two accounts of bullying that I was involved in but not as a bully or a victim, instead as a person who spoke up.
> 
> When I rode the bus, my friend Colby was usually bullied. He wore a purple jacket and everyone used to call him "gay" for it* (we were in 8th grade when that term was used as an insult) *We rode together and I finally got tired of it and stood up for him. In high school when I ran the Anime Club, my group wanted to exclude this girl who was not all that socially eloquent...I was a little late showing up to the club and I found that all the lights were off, I walked in and one of the members said "Kaiaa, keep the lights off! We're trying to ditch Alice!". Needless to say I was pissed, I turned on the lights and gave them all a scolding. I also threatened to go to the principal and make sure that the Anime Club was shut down and could never be a club again after I was gone. After that Alice joined us all the time and became pretty good friends with some of the group.



Sadly that's still used as an insult. D:


----------



## Mariah (May 4, 2015)

Danoa said:


> I disagree with both of you unless of course y'all are trying to convey sarcasm. No one should have to change to make other people happy. I'll live my life the way I want to. I'll dress how I want to. I'll talk how I want to. The list goes on and on. If you change yourself so you can be popular or not be made fun of are you really yourself? And people are mean and will find any reason to make fun of someone so I'd much rather be made fun of for something that I actually like than something I don't.


That's not really what I meant. I meant that you really need to figure out why you're being made fun of. Are you annoying? Do you have bad hygiene? If it's things like that, then you really should change.


----------



## Beardo (May 4, 2015)

Mariah said:


> That's not really what I meant. I meant that you really need to figure out why you're being made fun of. Are you annoying? Do you have bad hygiene? If it's things like that, then you really should change.



I do have to agree with this. It's not the nicest way to say it, but if it is something like annoying-ness/hygiene, you may want to listen. But, if it's something that you can't change (race, gender identity, sexuality, ect.) that's when there's a problem.


----------



## riummi (May 4, 2015)

I've never gotten bullied on the bus, well it wasnt really what i considered bullying but this girl did grab my hair once- and i grabbed hers equally as hard lol. I've been bullied once in elementary but i didnt really care since it wasnt that bad


----------



## Nay (May 4, 2015)

idk, never been bullied personally.. Or I might have been but I never really took notice of it, so I can't remember specific examples.

I can't stand backtalk or gossip tho. Maybe it doesn't constitute as bullying, but it's annoying af.


----------



## tumut (May 4, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> i’m a jaded teenage girl. i’ve been through **** that you wouldn’t even dream of. you think your life is hard? try asking the cutest guy in your grade out in the middle of the cafeteria only to find out he has a ****ing girlfriend. you don’t know my life or my story so keep my name out of your nasty mouth. life is a battlefield and it looks like i’ve already won.


Oml, quality copypasta only pls.


----------



## Danoa (May 4, 2015)

Mariah said:


> That's not really what I meant. I meant that you really need to figure out why you're being made fun of. Are you annoying? Do you have bad hygiene? If it's things like that, then you really should change.



Bad hygiene could come from someones home life. I was friends with a girl and her brother that the majority of our other classmates deemed to smell bad. However, if they had ever seen what their home looked like just on the outside they wouldn't have been as mean. As for someone being annoying it still doesn't give the other person the right to be a jerk. I'm not going to lie and say I haven't been somewhat mean to someone because I found them to be annoying, but I know I was in the wrong.


----------



## Beary (May 4, 2015)

i dont know
my mom says i have
i disagree 
???


----------



## Yeosin (May 4, 2015)

I was bullied from roughly 5th grade until midway through the 8th grade, where I got to the point where I was in the hospital for a incomplete suicide attempt.

My only real advice for you is to sort it out into a graph thingy.


Spoiler



Who is being a bully? > 
Why are they being a bully? > 
Can I fix that issue ? >
If yes : Try to fix it, not saying that the bullys are right but it might help them back off.
If no : Please please PLEASE don't let it get to the point that I did where I had a bottle of pills ready. >
Contact Someone > 
Parent : Unlikely to be able to help much as your situation is in school.
Teacher : Possibly willing to help but may not be the best.
Principal : Same boat as the teacher.
Guidance Dept : Usually more prepared for this type of stuff. > 
If they can't help-- you might want to consider online schooling from home.
I personally had to switch to this and it helped tons.
Some schools have online schooling programs through the school that'll let you do electives/plays/musics etc, but if not I go to OHVA which is a [K12] school based in Ohio. They offer public and private schools so it's almost all free, they ship you materials and everything.



I hope this helped some.


----------



## soda (May 4, 2015)

There's this kind on my bus who likes to hit and kick me while we're driving... I can't really do anything since he's 8 years my junior.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 4, 2015)

Maybe you should give them something to admire? I'm one of the top students in multiple classes and a decent artist, so people stopped bullying me for looking like a boy (I find their clothes extremely comfy and long hair annoys me).  One of the students actually stood up for me.


----------



## eggs (May 4, 2015)

Mariah said:


> That's not really what I meant. I meant that you really need to figure out why you're being made fun of. Are you annoying? Do you have bad hygiene? If it's things like that, then you really should change.



no one should be made fun of, period.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

yeah I was bullied during school
though I wasn't in middle school mainly because the people I hung out with had a bad rep
so others were kinda scared of them, even though they were actually nice people when you got
to know them. and then after that I was bullied again :'3


----------



## Mariah (May 4, 2015)

eggs said:


> no one should be made fun of, period.



Okay....? But clearly no one gets made fun of for no reason.


----------



## kassie (May 4, 2015)

I was bullied in kindergarten (5-6) by kids that were _much_ older than me. I want to say 7th-9th graders but I don't really know. Anyway, everyday I'd go on the bus they would sit in the seat in front of me and call me names, bug me, etc. The only thing I could do was ignore them. I don't really have any advice but I agree with most of what ThatOneCcj says.


----------



## eggs (May 4, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Okay....? But clearly no one gets made fun of for no reason.



um, yeah? that's pretty clear? still, no one should be made fun of.
how you worded your answer implied that the bully is in the right when making fun of someone so they can change. the person shouldn't even be messed with in the first place, especially if it doesn't affect the bully in a negative way.


----------



## pillow bunny (May 4, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Oml, quality copypasta only pls.



but that's the best copypasta


----------



## Nay (May 4, 2015)

eggs said:


> um, yeah? that's pretty clear? still, no one should be made fun of.
> how you worded your answer implied that the bully is in the right when making fun of someone so they can change. the person shouldn't even be messed with in the first place, especially if it doesn't affect the bully in a negative way.



No one should be made fun of, but for some reason people still are,
bullies are never in the right but in such a situation I think adaptation is not such a bad idea


----------



## Saylor (May 4, 2015)

I don't think I've ever really been bullied, luckily, but I've definitely come across a lot of mean kids at my school. In elementary school there was this boy who'd always follow me around and often tried to get me in trouble for some reason, and then in middle school a different boy would sometimes mock the way I spoke by exaggerating the lisp I used to have, but that's about it. But in ninth and tenth grades one of my friends was bullied by a group of kids who called her names and sometimes threw stuff at her while she was in the library reading, and she was good about not letting them get to her but I always got really defensive anyway and told them to leave her alone. I also got defensive this one time a boy was making fun of my other friend's name and accent, and I said something to that kid too, but I felt bad after because I know my friends can take care of themselves and I probably stepped in when I shouldn't have. I think sometimes, like in those cases, it might be best to just ignore them.


----------



## Ramza (May 4, 2015)

*FIGHT THEM*


----------



## Ashtot (May 4, 2015)

When I was in middle school and a little bit in high school I was bullied. The only thing I could do was try to ignore it, but it didn't always work. I remember getting angry a couple different times and basically trying to fight them because I was just ticked that they were mean to me for no reason. It definitely does suck, but it gets better.


----------



## penguins (May 4, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> i?m a jaded teenage girl. i?ve been through **** that you wouldn?t even dream of. you think your life is hard? try asking the cutest guy in your grade out in the middle of the cafeteria only to find out he has a ****ing girlfriend. you don?t know my life or my story so keep my name out of your nasty mouth. life is a battlefield and it looks like i?ve already won.



gmh


----------



## Javocado (May 5, 2015)

you got three options here

1. ignore em 
2. if verbal bullying, roast em back 

and my personal favorite

3. square up fam


----------



## Tao (May 5, 2015)

Bullies won't dare to bother you after you've delivered the most electrifying move in sports entertainment.


----------



## penguins (May 5, 2015)

take a shoe, shine it up real nice, turn it sideways, and stick it straight up their candy ass


----------



## Geoni (May 5, 2015)

34423 said:


> *FIGHT THEM*



^

All that bs people tell you about trying to communicate with the bully to settle the differences, try and manipulate them socially (counterbully), or go tell on them is garbage. The only way to put a bully in his or her place is to fight back if they're physically bullying you or being outright vicious in your responses to their verbal abuse. Even if you don't win the fight, if you put up a good fight you get a level of respect from spectators and it shows you're willing to go at it again and tire the bully out. And usually bullies don't expect you to fight back and when it happens they're really put out of their comfort zone.


----------



## Shimmer (May 5, 2015)

Ignoring is literally your best bet. Bullies feed off attention so if they don't get it, they get mad so they try harder. If you continue to ignore them, they'll eventually give up. You can also try to smile and make a joke. Nothing frustrates bullies more than if they don't get the attention they're seeking. Trust me. 

I never really got bullied too much. I was known as the "nice kid" so no one really bugged me. I had a few instances where people would say bad things to me about sucking at math, being flat chested, not being tan, liking anime/video games/"little kid" shows but they would end in seconds because I just ignored them. 

But as soon as your bullies become violent, that's when you call the police or ask for help. You can try asking for help before violence of course. 

Just realize that bullies are weak and they literally need to make you feel bad so that they can finally feel powerful or above someone. It's sad.


----------



## eggs (May 5, 2015)

audino said:


> No one should be made fun of, but for some reason people still are,
> bullies are never in the right but in such a situation I think adaptation is not such a bad idea



some things are not able to be changed. like a previous user mentioned, ethnicity/skin color/sexuality/gender can't be changed, yet people are bullied about that. what do you suggest should happen instead?
telling a kid to change so they won't be bullied is bs anyway.


----------



## pillow bunny (May 5, 2015)

don't fight them unless your parents are involved with the school council and/or volunteer there


----------



## Royce (May 5, 2015)

But you need atleast a little fell
Of bullying to become a stronger person.


----------



## Tao (May 5, 2015)

eggs said:


> some things are not able to be changed. like a previous user mentioned, ethnicity/skin color/sexuality/gender can't be changed, yet people are bullied about that. what do you suggest should happen instead?
> telling a kid to change so they won't be bullied is bs anyway.



I don't that skin color, sexuality, whatever is what they meant by 'change' at all. It was pretty obvious of what types of thing they were referring to. They obviously didn't mean "grow a penis and become Caucasian".

If you're smelly, have a wash. If you're an intolerable little ****, you should probably stop that too. Instead of eating soup with your hands, use a spoon.
I wouldn't say those are "bs" types of reason to change at all. Like it or not, certain things just aren't acceptable. It's just better to change stuff like that now rather than flaunting around shouting "I am who I am", resulting in a 35 year old jobless loser who lives in their parents basement because they smelt like a butt hole and nobody wanted to hire them because of it.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 5, 2015)

Tao said:


> I don't that skin color, sexuality, whatever is what they meant by 'change' at all. It was pretty obvious of what types of thing they were referring to. They obviously didn't mean "grow a penis and become Caucasian".
> 
> If you're smelly, have a wash. If you're an intolerable little ****, you should probably stop that too. Instead of eating soup with your hands, use a spoon.
> I wouldn't say those are "bs" types of reason to change at all. Like it or not, certain things just aren't acceptable. It's just better to change stuff like that now rather than flaunting around shouting "I am who I am", resulting in a 35 year old jobless loser who lives in their parents basement because they smelt like a butt hole and nobody wanted to hire them because of it.



slay mama

=

ignore them and if they ever lay a finger on you, kick their butts.
i usually verbally roast thirsty thotbullies and they stop 98% of the time. class gets a big laugh out of it too lol


----------



## eggs (May 5, 2015)

Tao said:


> I don't that skin color, sexuality, whatever is what they meant by 'change' at all. It was pretty obvious of what types of thing they were referring to. They obviously didn't mean "grow a penis and become Caucasian".
> 
> If you're smelly, have a wash. If you're an intolerable little ****, you should probably stop that too. Instead of eating soup with your hands, use a spoon.
> I wouldn't say those are "bs" types of reason to change at all. Like it or not, certain things just aren't acceptable. It's just better to change stuff like that now rather than flaunting around shouting "I am who I am", resulting in a 35 year old jobless loser who lives in their parents basement because they smelt like a butt hole and nobody wanted to hire them because of it.



the whole point of my comment was in response to mariah saying that all people are bullied for a reason and should change whatever it is about themselves so they won't be bullied.
like i just said a couple minutes ago, some things can't be changed. what should the kids being bullied for those things do? telling people to change because someone doesn't like something about them is, again, bs anyway. they stink? tell them instead of bullying them. it doesn't even affect you anyway. you find them annoying? well, that's your own problem. time to stop thinking that everyone is going to fit your standards.
you're justifying bullying and i "obviously" don't think you realize that.


----------



## Javocado (May 5, 2015)

settle it in smash OP


----------



## eggs (May 5, 2015)

Javocado said:


> settle it in smash OP



i would do this.


----------



## pillow bunny (May 5, 2015)

Why are you so sure that they're being bullied for a "legitimate" reason anyways?


----------



## eggs (May 5, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> Why are you so sure that they're being bullied for a "legitimate" reason anyways?



i'm guessing you're talking to me? i can't tell for sure because you didn't quote and there's a lot of people commenting on this thread.


----------



## pillow bunny (May 5, 2015)

eggs said:


> i'm guessing you're talking to me? i can't tell for sure because you didn't quote and there's a lot of people commenting on this thread.



no that was referring to the other guy. I agree with what you're saying


----------



## eggs (May 5, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> no that was referring to the other guy. I agree with what you're saying



oh, ok, sorry about that.


----------



## Tao (May 5, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> Why are you so sure that they're being bullied for a "legitimate" reason anyways?



*shrugs*

Judging by who the OP is, I'm assuming that it's because they're annoying.






eggs said:


> the whole point of my comment was in response to mariah saying that all people are bullied for a reason and should change whatever it is about themselves so they won't be bullied.
> like i just said a couple minutes ago, some things can't be changed. what should the kids being bullied for those things do? telling people to change because someone doesn't like something about them is, again, bs anyway. they stink? tell them instead of bullying them. it doesn't even affect you anyway. you find them annoying? well, that's your own problem. time to stop thinking that everyone is going to fit your standards.
> you're justifying bullying and i "obviously" don't think you realize that.




If you have to make contact with somebody on a daily basis then yes, stuff like that *does* effect you. Just telling somebody that they *insert thing* doesn't always do anything and some people will equate you telling them as bullying anyway.

Again, I'm not talking about things that can't be changed like skin color or sexuality. Stop bringing it up as though I am.

And justifying bullying? No, I'm not. I'm saying that there are some reasons that are easily solved and in some cases *are* partially your own fault. Should people be bullied? Nope. Should people go around smelling like sewage or eating poop from the floor? Nope.


----------



## eggs (May 5, 2015)

anyway, to the OP, i haven't had any serious bullying experiences myself, only some minor ones.
- this one time in elementary school, this girl i barely knew accused me of thinking that i'm "all that" even though i was the one that sat in the middle and blended in with everyone else. i was quiet, shy, and barely talked to anyone? i was really confused.
- i was also (not really made fun of) known to be the one with the biggest boobs in the entire grade, so this one guy that had a HUGE crush on me told me that he liked my boobs and always asked me out. it was creepy.
- another time was in middle school when this one dude no one really liked made fun of my crooked teeth. it was in sixth grade, i believe. i told the teacher, but i don't remember what happened after that.
- then, there was this time in seventh grade where my ex-boyfriend's ex-girlfriend sent her clique on me and called me names. i didn't care, so i shrugged it off.
so yeah. i count myself as lucky, not being subject to bullying. i've never been hit or physically assaulted either in a bad way, which is super good. i would suggest either ignoring the bully, telling someone, or (last resort pls) fighting them. hit 'em right in the nostrils.


----------



## Mercedes (May 5, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> I hope that was sarcasm. You should never change yourself for anyone.



I was being serious.


----------



## oswaldies (May 5, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Don't give people reasons to make fun of you in the first place.



Okay, so...

I Cant Me Myself
I Cant Be Gay
I Cant Hug My Friends
I Cant Wear Bracelets

Wow, _so_ helpful. </3


----------



## eggs (May 5, 2015)

Tao said:


> Judging by who the OP is, I'm assuming that it's because they're annoying.



so that gives the bully the right to treat them like that? tell me, i'm trying to understand your side. 



Tao said:


> If you have to make contact with somebody on a daily basis then yes, stuff like that *does* effect you. Just telling somebody that they *insert thing* doesn't always do anything and some people will equate you telling them as bullying anyway.



i don't believe them smelling bad on a daily basis affects you, especially not in a negative way.



Tao said:


> Again, I'm not talking about things that can't be changed like skin color or sexuality. Stop bringing it up as though I am.



defensive much? 



Tao said:


> And justifying bullying? No, I'm not. I'm saying that there are some reasons that are easily solved and in some cases *are* partially your own fault. Should people be bullied? Nope. Should people go around smelling like sewage or eating poop from the floor? Nope.



that's... justifying bullying. the definition of "justify" is to give an explanation for something or make it seem reasonable, which you are doing. but enough of the dictionary definition.
by the way you're saying this, you're implying that the bullying one receives is beneficial in some cases (and sometimes their own fault) when they shouldn't even be bullied in the first place. what i'm trying to get across to you is that no one should be bullied in ANY circumstance, whether it's something they CAN change or something they CAN'T. blaming the person that's being bullied is terrible and i don't understand why you're trying to paint it as something that can help the victim when it seriously doesn't.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> Okay, so...
> 
> I Cant Me Myself
> I Cant Be Gay
> ...



don't listen to them, dear.
a lot of other people have been giving some good advice. check that out instead!


----------



## Moddie (May 5, 2015)

Sailoreamon, I am sorry to hear about your incident on the bus. I hope it doesn't happen again. 
I was never bullied on buses as I don't take them. But I was bullied a lot in school. Both physically and mentally. Mainly because I was very, very obese as a child and this made me a obvious target. Beyond that I was very socially awkward, geeky, queer, and I got upset very easily. [I am both still geeky and queer obviously. I'm also still fat but not obese. =P] I still get harassed every now and then when someone mistakes me as homosexual, or feels threatened/confused by my gender. But thankfully this isn't as prominent anymore.

Honestly, there's no way to stop getting bullied. Everyone is bullied at some point. However, generally you can make it so less people bully you. Bullies target those they see as weak and/or those they feel they will get a reaction out of. Faking more confidence and acting unfazed by their remarks will make it boring for them to mess with you. I disagree with what some other people here have said. Please don't change yourself over bullying. This will only lead to unhappiness in the long run.


----------



## unintentional (May 5, 2015)

I was bullied really bad from 4th grade til the last semester of 8th grade.  


Spoiler: suicide stuff and bad words i guess...????



(Super sorry if words like the ones in this aren't allowed, it's been a while since I've been on here) On the bus I would get told by this one guy every day before getting off (he sit in the front) "kill yourself" "no one cares about you" and "your friends hate you."  I told the bus driver, but she's 80 and I'm 80% sure she can't hear. 
At school it was worse, since the guy had his group of friends.  They would call me and my friends ****s, whores, fags, and a lot more.  The Kill Yourself comments were worse, since as mentioned he had his group of friends.  After we watched stuff about Amanda Todd, it went away for a bit but it didn't end until late in the last semester of eighth grade.  I don't know what happened or why they stopped (but I'm glad they did.)
Where I miss so much school, I still get called dumb by the guy who would torture me on the bus (because i guess missing school=dumb?) and snobby (since I don't like talking to him, he assumes I don't talk to anyone.)




Oh, if anyone has tips on dealing with someone who is bullying a little kid (like, grade one) please do tell.

The school won't do anything, the teacher won't do anything (and openly admitted to moving the bully from my sister, then back again when she-she bully- asked to.)


Spoiler: Information on it, I guess



Okay, so, first of all, my sister will have to repeat first grade because of her grades, which are very bad, like F's in all.  But it is very obvious she is trying, so it isn't that she's not.  
Anyway, this girl started (i don't know when) to bully her, but my homebound teacher has said her granddaughter was bullied by the same girl since pre-k.  She never told us who or if she was actually getting bullied until we had to pry it out of her.  This girl has cut her clothes (we do have proof), stole her stuff (food, pencils, etc), pushed her down, and probably more she won't even say. Most recently, she came home and puked after the girl made her eat a spicy cheeto with something on it. At this point, we have about a month and five days left until summer break.  However, she has made herself puke so she doesn't go to school.  She will call up at 6 am begging my grandma to take care of her, that she's afraid to go to school.
She is 7 and terrified of school.
The school won't do anything and it's getting sad to watch.


----------



## Stalfos (May 5, 2015)

Make them pay.


----------



## pillow bunny (May 5, 2015)

I think what Tao is trying to say is that although someone doesn't deserve to be bullied, their actions are what cause them to be bullied. Like if you left your door unlocked and got robbed, you didn't deserve it, but it happened because of something you did. Except for some reason he thinks the op is being bullied because they _literally eat poop off the floor_, and therefore should/must be bullied, even though that is obviously not true.


----------



## Pharaoh (May 5, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> I think what Tao is trying to say is that although someone doesn't deserve to be bullied, their actions are what cause them to be bullied. Like if you left your door unlocked and got robbed, you didn't deserve it, but it happened because of something you did. Except for some reason he thinks the op is being bullied because they _literally eat poop off the floor_, and therefore should/must be bullied, even though that is obviously not true.



I think this might be starting to get into that there victim-blaming territory again. You always gotta be careful how you phrase stuff on the internet. Not you personally, I'm just saying in general. But I think people will probably argue that we should teach kids to stop bullying rather than stop giving kids reasons to bully you, know what I'm sayin'?


----------



## eggs (May 5, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> I think what Tao is trying to say is that although someone doesn't deserve to be bullied, their actions are what cause them to be bullied. Like if you left your door unlocked and got robbed, you didn't deserve it, but it happened because of something you did. Except for some reason he thinks the op is being bullied because they _literally eat poop off the floor_, and therefore should/must be bullied, even though that is obviously not true.



yeah, that's what i was thinking, but i wasn't too sure. thank you for clarifying.
tao used some extreme examples (the poop one being the most extreme) and just... what.
i agree with pharaoh though.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Okay, so...
> 
> I Cant Me Myself
> I Cant Be Gay
> ...



NO no no no. Sweetie, you be who you are. 
Don't listen to anyone who says not to. 
People are always going to find a reason to mess with you, no matter what. That is a fact. 
I can't tell you that ignoring the bullies will make them stop, because I ignored the people that were bullying me, and they never stopped. Six months, dude...every single day...
You've just got to figure out who you are, which you seem to have figured out already. So, congrats on figuring it out so soon. There are some people halfway through their life that have no clue who they are. 
So, you've just got to hold your head up high. If things get physical, I don't know. Staff members don't seem to take bullying seriously at all. Get a group of friends or just one friend, at least, to help you out. Don't let the bullies get to you. *You are strong, and you deserve to be who you are.*


----------



## eggs (May 5, 2015)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> I was bullied really bad from 4th grade til the last semester of 8th grade.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: suicide stuff and bad words i guess...????
> ...



jesus, that sounds terrible. neither you nor your sister deserve what happened.
my little sister is also thinking about repeating first grade and has bad grades. however, she has never dealt with what your sister is going through. what i suggest (since your sister is very young) is getting your guardian/grandma talk to the parents of the bully. the school doesn't sound like it'd help much at all, even if you press the situation, so this is your best bet.


----------



## Mercedes (May 5, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Okay, so...
> 
> I Cant Me Myself <- pretty much fake it till you make it
> I Cant Be Gay <- hide it you don't need to be yelling "I'm gay I'm gay!"
> ...


Your welcome! And this worked for me so.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 5, 2015)

If you've ever seen the Ned's Declassified episode with One Bite, this is the perfect way to get payback.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Your welcome! And this worked for me so.



That's kind of a bad way to handle things. I'm sorry you had to do that ****, but that doesn't even always work. 
I said absolutely nothing to people in school, and they still bullied me. So, silence doesn't work. 
Also, why pretend to be someone you're not, during the years you're supposed to be able to find out who you really are/ the "journey of self discovery". Don't hide yourself from the world, just because someone else doesn't like it.


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 5, 2015)

I was the cool kid on the bus in middle school and I didn't talk to anyone on the bus in high school. Almost all of the time there was a group of hoodlums and I avoided them like the plague. 

I think the only time I was "bullied" in high school was when some guy behind in the hall called me a "******"  (<--if that censors, then it's the gay F word). He didn't even say it to my face, he said it to his friend and I heard him. It's not like he was wrong though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> *"I am who I am", resulting in a 35 year old jobless loser who lives in their parents basement because they smelt like a butt hole and nobody wanted to hire them because of it*.



AKA

Tingle


----------



## penguins (May 5, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Your welcome! And this worked for me so.


wow


----------



## randomkay (May 5, 2015)

When I was in high school I got bullied for multiple things.
When I was a freshman, I got bullied and everyone would call me fat (now let me just state this, i look back at pictures and there was no way i could be considered fat, i was very lean, just had a baby face) They made fun of me for not having larger breasts at the time, they made fun of me for being "weird".
Well now that has scarred me. I now can never look myself in the mirror and tell myself I am happy with the way I look, no matter what others tell me, and I am always self conscious about making friends and them thinking I am weird or awkward


----------



## eggs (May 5, 2015)

penguins said:


> wow



that's exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## Beary (May 5, 2015)

eggs said:


> that's exactly what i was thinking.



i second that


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 5, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Your welcome! And this worked for me so.


I think you're going about this wrong, because that is some terrible advice...


----------



## unintentional (May 5, 2015)

eggs said:


> jesus, that sounds terrible. neither you nor your sister deserve what happened.
> my little sister is also thinking about repeating first grade and has bad grades. however, she has never dealt with what your sister is going through. what i suggest (since your sister is very young) is getting your guardian/grandma talk to the parents of the bully. the school doesn't sound like it'd help much at all, even if you press the situation, so this is your best bet.



My sister says the bully has even yelled at the teacher (her dad works at the school.)I'll bring up talking with her dad to my mom, thank you ;w;


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 5, 2015)

I'm not sure if you'd count it as "bullying" but if someone is insanely annoying, never shuts up, *pokes you*, and won't leave you alone, then I'm pretty sure they deserve to be told "shut up you're annoying" by people. I've dealt with 2 of those people but I never said anything to them, I guess because I'm the "nice" person and didn't do anything (EUGH On the last day of school in 4th grade though the 1st one (who wasn't as bad) said thank you for not being mean and randomly jumped on me and hugged me and I swear I saw our teacher smiling while I was just "smh smirking way back there while I'm having to hug someone I barely know and didn't want to hug").


----------



## Nay (May 5, 2015)

eggs said:


> so that gives the bully the right to treat them like that? tell me, i'm trying to understand your side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is so,,
Nobody's justifying bullying but it happens
It doesn't help the victim to shout about how bad bullies are I mean they know that already,,
Some things are unchangeable & it's by no means the victim's fault that society is set up to defeat the weaker ppl but if there's something the victim can do to lessen their abuse I'm in support of it


----------



## eggs (May 5, 2015)

audino said:


> This is so,,
> Nobody's justifying bullying but it happens
> It doesn't help the victim to shout about how bad bullies are I mean they know that already,,
> Some things are unchangeable & it's by no means the victim's fault that society is set up to defeat the weaker ppl but if there's something the victim can do to lessen their abuse I'm in support of it



this is so..
please read my paragraphs again. i point out where they justify bullying.
i really don't understand why you thought it was important to point out that talking about bullying doesn't help the victims. like... that's kind of obvious. that goes for every other issue ever, like talking about racism or sexism. however, it brings awareness, which is important. it gets the ball going and makes people start to think about what they can do to STOP bullying and how to help victims.
i don't know what to tell you at this point lmao.


----------



## Murray (May 5, 2015)

People saying "who cares what the bullies say, just be yourself", although this is good long term advice, there are some things that you can do to make your school life easier. If by being yourself you are going through misery every day at school, it definitely is worth changing yourself so that you can at least survive. This doesn't have to be a permanent change either. For example if everyone at school makes fun of you because of your love for MLP, you don't have to give it up, just don't talk about it. A lot of the time fitting in, even if it's fake, can be better than suffering.

Of course, it depends on the social structure, as different schools will have very different cultures. It also depends on your age as well. When you're 16/17, hopefully people in your school have at least matured a bit and are a bit more accepting, as opposed to the 12/13 age group where you might call each other 'gay'.


----------



## Nay (May 5, 2015)

eggs said:


> this is so..
> please read my paragraphs again. i point out where they justify bullying.
> i really don't understand why you thought it was important to point out that talking about bullying doesn't help the victims. like... that's kind of obvious. that goes for every other issue ever, like talking about racism or sexism. however, it brings awareness, which is important. it gets the ball going and makes people start to think about what they can do to STOP bullying and how to help victims.
> i don't know what to tell you at this point lmao.



Your points make me angry because they talk over people who might have had to adapt to avoid situations like bullying and abuse.
Yes, how can people stop bullying? Since you're opening the topic why don't you suggest a few ideas?
It HAS been talked before and your contribution to this argument has been nothing but "bullies are bad, anyone who says otherwise supports bullies"
Your last few posts have proven that you have a very black and white view of the subject which makes me think you have no idea what you're talking about at all, like pulling out that definition of "justification", what the ****?


----------



## eggs (May 5, 2015)

Murray said:


> People saying "who cares what the bullies say, just be yourself", although this is good long term advice, there are some things that you can do to make your school life easier. *If by being yourself you are going through misery every day at school, it definitely is worth changing yourself so that you can at least survive. This doesn't have to be a permanent change either. For example if everyone at school makes fun of you because of your love for MLP, you don't have to give it up, just don't talk about it.* A lot of the time fitting in, even if it's fake, can be better than suffering.



thank you, this is a much better alternative to some people giving advice on permanently changing.


----------



## Mariah (May 5, 2015)

I think everyone deserves to be bullied. Once in awhile or every single day. Builds character.


----------



## Nay (May 5, 2015)

eggs said:


> thank you, this is a much better alternative to some people giving advice on permanently changing.



This is what people have been saying nobody was advocating changing yourself irreversibly

it's very difficult to change yourself entirely anyway


----------



## smanta (May 5, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I think everyone deserves to be bullied. Once in awhile or every single day. Builds character.



that's a pretty terrible outlook


----------



## eggs (May 5, 2015)

audino said:


> Your points make me angry because they talk over people who might have had to adapt to avoid situations like bullying and abuse.
> Yes, how can people stop bullying? Since you're opening the topic why don't you suggest a few ideas?
> It HAS been talked before and your contribution to this argument has been nothing but "bullies are bad, anyone who says otherwise supports bullies"
> Your last few posts have proven that you have a very black and white view of the subject which makes me think you have no idea what you're talking about at all, like pulling out that definition of "justification", what the ****?



?????
how am i talking over people?? people that HAVE changed aren't the problem here, if that's what you mean?  
1. talk about it instead of just staying quiet about it like you're subtly suggesting. 2. stand up for victims. 3. don't bully people?? just have some human decency in general? 4. other people have offered advice as well. don't ignore that.
so... if i was saying, "bullies are bad, anyone who says otherwise is okay"? would that be good?
i wasn't aware that there was a "gray area" in the topic of supporting/being against bullying.
you're getting personally offended and i think you should probably try to calm down a little.


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 5, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I think everyone deserves to be bullied. Once in awhile or every single day. Builds character.



It builds deaths by suicide.


----------



## Nay (May 5, 2015)

eggs said:


> ?????
> how am i talking over people?? people that HAVE changed aren't the problem here, if that's what you mean?
> 1. talk about it instead of just staying quiet about it like you're subtly suggesting. 2. stand up for victims. 3. don't bully people?? just have some human decency in general? 4. other people have offered advice as well. don't ignore that.
> so... if i was saying, "bullies are bad, anyone who says otherwise is okay"? would that be good?
> ...



you are so concerned about being right that you don't even care about what i'm saying


----------



## Yeosin (May 5, 2015)

I don't understand anyone saying 'change to stop the bullies!!!11!'..

If its personality-- no don't freaking change the way you see the world, the way you act, or the way you _live_.

If it's physical and not style related (Not wearing deodorant / BO / lack of showers when you have access to those things) -- Then yes, but that's not changing for the bullies..that's just changing for everyone including your own hygiene.

You should NEVER have to feel forced to change who you are just to please others. Bullies and non-bullies included.


----------



## eggs (May 5, 2015)

audino said:


> you are so concerned about being right that you don't even care about what i'm saying



no, i'm not. stop trying to act as if you know everything about me. it's tiring.
i'm just seriously not understanding what you're trying to say. are you going to calm down and talk normally about what you want to say or not?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneCcj said:


> I don't understand anyone saying 'change to stop the bullies!!!11!'..
> 
> If its personality-- no don't freaking change the way you see the world, the way you act, or the way you _live_.
> 
> ...



audino, please read this.


----------



## Nay (May 5, 2015)

eggs said:


> no, i'm not. stop trying to act as if you know everything about me. it's tiring.
> i'm just seriously not understanding what you're trying to say. are you going to calm down and talk normally about what you want to say or not?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



OK - there are situations where adapting is easier or forced (I refuse to call it changing)
Such as emotional manipulation, that's the big one for me, as I've been through it personally
It's never the victim's fault for going through this
but you have to realize "standing up" "saying no to the bullying" is simply not an option EVERY time
Your list of how to stop bullying is well intentioned and it may work partially carried out on a global scale but such is the nature of people that bullying will never completely disappear. 
It's not victim blaming to tell someone to change based on their situation.
It IS victim blaming to tell someone to man up when their situation may not allow them to do so.
And as with anything related to abuse, every situation is different, and not as general as you were implying.

I hope that's calm enough for you. Although I resent that I had to explain it to you. It could have been avoided if you hadn't taken such a black and white stance on the issue.


----------



## Kuroh (May 5, 2015)

In grade 8 these boys were bullying people who were shy/quiet because they thought that they could not stand up for themselves. I was one of their victims and one day they kept bothering my friends and I on the school track. I have had enough at this point so I screamed at them as loud as I could, and everyone was so surprised (I was one of the quietest people in my school) and they stopped bothering me after that


----------



## eggs (May 5, 2015)

audino said:


> OK - there are situations where adapting is easier or forced (I refuse to call it changing)
> Such as emotional manipulation, that's the big one for me, as I've been through it personally
> It's never the victim's fault for going through this
> but you have to realize "standing up" "saying no to the bullying" is simply not an option EVERY time
> ...



yes, thank you, this is a lot better and not as personal as the last one.
can we move this to PM though? i don't want to continue to clog up this thread, only focusing on one person when we can easily move it somewhere.


----------



## Nay (May 5, 2015)

eggs said:


> yes, thank you, this is a lot better and not as personal as the last one.
> can we move this to PM though? i don't want to continue to clog up this thread, only focusing on one person when we can easily move it somewhere.



No, I'd really rather not. I'm done posting on this thread for now byeee


----------



## eggs (May 5, 2015)

audino said:


> No, I'd really rather not. I'm done posting on this thread for now byeee



ok, bye.
(lol)


----------

